# ipython3 with qt console



## morph (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to use ipython with Python 3 support and qt console on my FreeBSD workstation. In the ports tree, there is only a port which supports Python 2.x, build fails, if Python version is set to 3.2. in /etc/make.conf.

Does anybody know, how to get ipython3 with qt-support running on FreeBSD?

Regards, morph


----------

